# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  [C#/4] Workflow simple de cration d'un compte

## CUCARACHA

Salut,

Je voudrais raliser la squence suivante : 

Saisie d'une adresse e-mail
Dbut WF
Envoi d'un e-mail  l'adresse saisie avec landing page pour ractiver le WF
Mise en sommeil
Lors du click sur le lien de la page de reconnexion : rveil de l'instance du WF
Mise  jour du statut du WF en base lors de la prparation de la landingpage avec formulaire de saisie du reste des informations du compte.

Deux choses :
1) Existe-i-il un script permettant de gnrer une structure de persistance d'un Workflow WWF4 dans SQL Server ?

2) J'ai vu qu'il y avais des activits de donnes dans le WF, peut-on utiliser EF4 ?

D'avance merci

Laurent
Voici quelques screencast que j'ai trouv et que j'ai apprci: 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/netframework/ff859495

----------


## vampirella

Bonjour Laurent,

Pour ta premire question, oui, les scripts se trouvent sur le chemin suivant :


```
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.xxxxx\SQL\en
```

Ce qui t'intresse sont les fichiers :


```

```

Plus de dtail sur le lien suivant : http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee395773.aspx

A voir tes tapes, peut-tre serais-tu intress d'implmenter ton workflow plutt en tant que workflow  tats plutt que squentiel ? Je crois comprendre que dmarrer ton workflow, son rveil et la MJ des informations se font par rception d'vnements, ce qui est bien adapt pour un wkf d'tats ?


Pour ta seconde question, tout dpend comment tu comptes utiliser EF4 dans ton workflow. Il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis cependant.

----------

